# Icons in der Adressleiste des Browsers



## davadda (13. April 2004)

Also meine Frage ist eigentlich recht simpel, aber leider habe ich noch keine passende Antwort dazu gefunden:

Ich möchte auf meiner Seite einen kleinen Icon in der Adressleiste des Browsers ausgeben lassen. 
Rein HTML-technisch ist mir alles klar:

<link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="{$sessionData->rootUrl}media/images/structure/icon.ico">

Nun aber meine drei Fragen bezogen auf die Grafik:

- Von welchem Typ muss das Bild sein (Gehen nur reine Icons oder auch gif's  und jpeg's)?
- Wie groß muss/darf das Bild maximal/minimal sein?
- Gibt es für die Erstellung ein Freeware-Tool?

Vielen Dank im voraus....


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. April 2004)

Hallo...



1.Das Bild muss ein *.ico sein
2.Ich würd nicht drauf schwören, aber 16*16 und/oder 32*32 sind erlaubt(in nem  *ico kannst du auch 2 oder mehrere verschiedene Grössen/Versionen unterbringen)
3.Mit irfanView kannst du bspw. eine beliebige Grafikdatei in ein *ico konvertieren


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Und noch mehr Informationen ghibt es unter:

http://favicon.de/


----------



## davadda (20. April 2004)

Vielen dank für die Tips.

Werde das jetzt mal ausprobieren.


----------



## AlexSchur (20. April 2004)

Ich glaube die Größe spielt keine Rolle, denn der Browser regelt diese von alleine.

So ist das nämlich auch mit den Desktopicons, glaube ich.


----------



## randomize (29. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von AlexSchur _
> *Ich glaube die Größe spielt keine Rolle, denn der Browser regelt diese von alleine.
> 
> So ist das nämlich auch mit den Desktopicons, glaube ich. *



Die Desktopicons werden zwar angepasst, sehen aber dann immer hässlicher aus. So in etwa, wenn man in HTML Bilder mit width/height skaliert.


----------

